# My lineage...



## Hollywood1340 (Apr 6, 2003)

Originaly I was going to make a photo of my lineage to send with my instructor when he was going to Florida to test for his fourth in front of both Pelligrini and In Sun Seo. Unfortunaly airfare did not coperate and he was forced to cancel. The idea was too good to abandon so it currently resides at my intro page. Hit my WWW button to see the picture. For the record my lineage is Choi, Seo, Pelligrini, Taylor, Me.


----------



## Rich Parsons (Apr 6, 2003)

Hollywood!

I got to your main page, and when it faded out I got the Cannot find the requests page.

FYI

Rich


----------



## Disco (Apr 13, 2003)

Hollywood, I thought Pelligrini moved from Florida up to South Carolina?


----------



## Hollywood1340 (Apr 13, 2003)

GMP has moved to SC, but will most likely be moving back there. The seminar is being held there, grab any recent TKDT and look for the "World Kido Seminar"


----------



## Kadin (May 20, 2008)

Hey Hollywood,
I hope that you don't mind me asking you a question here in this thread...  I am trying to get to summit martial art's webpage but it doesn't seem to be working when I click the link under your name.  Also, I have tried searching google a bunch and can't seem to find the homepage.  Do you guys not have a homepage anymore?

I would like some more information about summit martial arts but I am having a hard time gathering info.

Thanks in advance!
Kadin


----------



## Hollywood1340 (Jan 16, 2009)

Wow..this is an very old post! I've just been able to access this page again, and they don't currently have a website. If your still interested, PM and I'll forward you contact information.


----------

